# Hi everyone



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Hello, I'm late but finally here!

Matt, I can remember when all of this was a dream in your head and now look at how you've progressed. This forum and the SWOAPE group is great.

Looking forward to reading interesting posts and getting to know all of you better through our mutual interests!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey,

Nice to see you here Sandy! Things have progressed nicely in the past few months and I never figured it would happen...I guess you never know what will happen until you give it a try! 

There are plenty of interesting posts both here in the SWOAPE forum but make sure you browse the rest of the site as well. A ton of good info on here and some pretty nice folks too.

Again, it nice to see you posting finally


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice to meet you, Sandy.


----------

